# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Comment vider la corbeille

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Comment vider la corbeille

Ce source montre comment vider la corbeille Windows.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

